# Reliable Decoys



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am new to the goose hunting world and am looking to start buying decoys. Keep in mind that I am 19 and in college so price is a big thing. I really like the look of the dakota's but shoot me some ideas if you have any.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Do a search on this forum for decoys threads. You will be able to read for weeks.


----------



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

The best advice I can give is dont go with cheapest just because you want decoys now. Save up, then get what you really want. If you go cheap you will just end up spending more in the long run replacing broken decoys and buying replacement parts.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

you should go with big foots because they're not to badly priced and they'll last a lifetime without breaking


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Greenhead Gear are awesome decoys. They are lifelike, durable, and reasonable price range.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Greenhead durable?? I must have missed somthing


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have had GHG for 5 or 6 years now and don't have any problems with them. and thy are the most life like decoy in that price range. Too me big foots just don't look real. and there motion system sucks. Big deal if you can kick them across a field cuz thy are so DURABLE. Durability doesn't kill geese. Life like decoys do. just my 2 sense


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't think the decoy makes or breaks the hunt. It you want durable decoys go with bigfoot, if you want life like go with Avery. Both kill ton of geese.


----------



## Whackemandstackemboys (Jan 20, 2009)

Youll probably be hunting in chisled plowed corn fields so consider a decoy with a weightable base. THe GHG







ffd are nice deeks, the bigfoots look really nice and are in fact durable. My only complain is on windy days i find myself chasing these deeks across the field.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Weightable base? GHG dekes blow over more then any other decoy Ive run.

Check out the hardcores on rogers for a decent decoy at a cheap price that wont take up a ton of room. I really like dakotas but they are a little more expensive and take up more room. Id still take BF's over ghg's anyday.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

ummm BF dont look realistic? Have you ever seen a goose land in the in middle of BF's ...if you take your eyes off it its hard to find again. They look exactly like a goose....from layout blind level...GHG fullbody mallards dont look chit like mallards but they work

BF are hands down the most durable decoy out there period and definitely worth the price when they last a lifetime.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

sportplast or texas rag canada's are the only way to go. IMO


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> sportplast or texas rag canada's are the only way to go. IMO


Typical prostaffer.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

jpallen14 said:


> sportplast or texas rag canada's are the only way to go. IMO


FUDs are better...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First thing is how much room do you have to store them and transport them?

Then look at costs.

I run Big Foots and GHG's. Both are good decoys.

Here is my take on the decoys....(I am not a pro staffer and have not drank the kool aid. Just an average hunter who abuses his equipment)

GHG's:
They are good looking decoys. Paint holds up fairly well. I have 4 year old decoys that have some chipping but by the time the geese see that it would be too late anyways. The motion system is good on these. But the stakes are a pain in the a$$ to push into frozen ground. In the late season we just put them on the snow. the flocking holds up well but again shows wear and tear. The FFD's are nice but you have to baby them. I have had a couple of heads fall off or break off.

Bigfoot's:
Good looking decoys. I like that they are oversized. They can be seen along ways away. I like the ease of set up. You throw them out and go. No need for staking into the ground. The motion system does suck in my opinion. The bodys are showing little to no wear and the flocking shows some wear and tear like the ghg's. The decoys are a little bigger so they can kind of hide your blinds a little better when stacked around. The blinds if not dug in don't look like hog sheds as much from a profile look.

_*I just throw all of them (GHG's and BF) into a trailer except the FFD's. They are bagged individually._

So in a nut shell both are good and both will do the trick.

If you have not much room go with the GHG's they are smaller and you can fit more into a pick up or trunk.

If room is not an issue do what I have done.....have both in your spread. Mix and match.

Myself I will not buy another GHG....I will buy big foots.

They are about the same in cost. You can pick up 6 pk of foots for around $150 if you look for them. Or you can look and pick up 4 packs for $80 or so. just need to look for them.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another option for you, if space is an issue.......

Buy ghg over sized shells and some motion stakes. They look good and have a full body appearance. You can just take off the heads and put in a bag for transportation. We run about 2 doz shells with our full body spread.

Then if you want or I would recommend (Blhunter3 where were you)....buy some real geese silo's.

But look on this site in the classifieds for deals on decoys. That might help you with cost as well.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

it all depends on your situation:
no trailer to haul them, you are better off with shells/silloettes. But if you are set on fullbody's this might help [email protected] cabelas you can buy 6 ghg progrades or 6 bigfoots for $170 or $340 a dz but you need bags if you buy ghg progrades so that $45 bucks a 6-slot bag or $90 to bag your dz which totals $430 or you ghg FFD lesser 6 packs for $190 bags incl which = $380 a dz saving you $50 bucks if you bought ghg progrades...not to mention space and weight, i can fit 4 dz FFD lessers in the bed of my truck where i can only fit 2 maybe 2.5 dz progrades and probably only 2 dz bigfoots (maybe more i dont have any or hunt with buddies who have any) 
I too am a college kid and it works great for me cuz i can get 4 dz lessers in my truck bed and lay blinds over them and strap the blinds down and im ready to hunt...but if you dont have a truck or trailer go with shells or silloettes you will be fine
just my 2 cents


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres the scoop I have a explorer that fits a dozen bigfoots. I also have a truck bed trailer that holds I dont know how many. I work on a farm and there is always a place to stack decoys. I still havent bought any decoys, I found some really good deals between the forums i have checked but my bank acount says that I will have to wait till april and may when the farm work picks up.

Thanks a ton for all the replies so far.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Not GHG, they brake and wear the paint very quickly! And they really are not cheap if you are buying $45 bags to store every 6 decoys you buy. BigFoot are the best buy on decoys to date. They look like big canadas!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If price is an issue, buy used. It'll save you a lot.

As for preference...some guys like Jim Beam and some guys prefer Jack Daniels. Maybe buy a dozen of brand "X" a dozen of "Y" and a dozen of brand "Z" and see which ones you like the best before going all in.

Everyones opinion is going to be somewhat biased. Asking questions is a good place to start but when it all comes down to it you just need to hunt over different dekes and find out what you prefer.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I too am a college student (NDSU). My biggest issue(s) are space and money. I bought used and as many as I could fit into my Sonoma truck bed. It looks pretty crazy with 2 blinds, 1.5 dz full body avery geese, 1 dz GHG shells, 1 dz full body mallards and a few dz floaters. Hopefully next year I will add some more shells. I seriously think used is the only way to go. Let the rich old guys take the hit on the depreciation. I dont have the funds to buy a trailer so big foots are out of the question. Some day when I am a rich old guy I will have all sorts of sweet expensive things.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree completely hopefully in a couple months Ill get a dozen dakota x-treme honkers and a dozen or two shells. Dad already said he would buy me a layout blind for my birthday in april. Hunted with borowed stuff this year, Havent killed much but I dont care it's a blast and season isnt over quite yet. Hopefully Ill get out this weekend.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I bought a dozen BFs and 1/2 dozen GHGs, on sale, after season ended. Each have some things I like and dislike and that may change once I have hunted with them. 
The purchase of the BFs was a no brainer. 
A few of the reasons I got the GHGs was to get some motion in the spread without having to buy motion bases for the BFs (more money), to have some size variation in the spread (simulating young birds) and I wanted a few more feeders in the mix.

I already have about 2 dozen G & H shells which will get flocked heads this winter along with some motion bases if I can find a deal.

Most of my FBs cost about $20 each because I took advantage of sales and coupons (Cabela's). I have looked at used but have not been able to beat those sale prices yet so I have not bought any.


----------



## waterfowler_07 (Jan 21, 2007)

hey i am 20 but got started about 6 years ago. I have been buying about a dozen decoys a year for about six years now. I started out with a dozen shells then went to 2 dozen bigfeet and flocked the heads, then a dozen averys, then came avery shells, then came a couple dozen avery mallards. This past year the dakotas caught my eye and my bank account! I bought 3 dozen of them 2 dozen new and a dozen used. I then sold half my bigfeet and averys. So now i am running 3 dozen dakotas, 1/2 a dozen avery prograde lookers, a dozen feeder bigfeet, and a dozen final approach last past lessers, and 2 dozen avery fullbody mallards. The best advice to you is just budget money each year to set aside for decoys. yes it may take awhile but it is worth it dont try and go big all at once. Go for the quality decoys too! ALSO THE BEST THING I EVER DID WAS BUY 6 and 12 SLOT BAGS for the decoys. It keeps them in such better condition and it is so much easier to set up and pack up spreads. It also makes it much nicer to store the decoys and will add to the life of the decoy. 
NOW for my opinion on decoys and let me remind u i use to be just like you with a pickup bed trailer and suv until i upgraded to an enclosed trailer.
Dakota's are in my opinion the best decoys on the market. They are probably the most durable decoys besides bigfeet, the paint is amazing and holds up really well, and the motion system is well thought out but doesnt move as well as the averys or Final approachs. The best thing is the metal rings are held onto the decoy. The only thing that would be a concern for you is that they do take up alot of room and are quite heavy. But if your looking for a quality decoy to have for along time these are the ones.

Averys i thought were going to be my go to decoys but my opinion quickly changed. mine had the old screw on heads that fell off all the time and i even had a couple heads break. I also had 6 of the 12 realfeet stands break in the cold weather. The paint is allright but does scratch pretty easily and after 4 years they were starting to really show their age. The bodies also seem brittle and they are fairly light and like to blow over in the wind. I also bought a dozen avery floaters when they first came out and i couldnt even get 4 of the heads to twist all the way on, which in turn made them pop off all the time. The motion system is probably the best in the industry but when the stands dont attach to the decoys its a pain.
THe avery fullbody mallards seem to me to be the best fullbody mallard decoy though. they are pretty tough and the paint is durable. I would wait and see what dakota is going to come out with for a fullbody mallard decoy first though. I hear theres some in the plans for this year.

Bigfeet are the most durable decoy but you do give up looks. You can throw these decoys in and out of pickup boxes, on the frozen ground, and into storage buildings and they dont even show wear. I flocked all the heads and tails on mine with a flocking kit and had them looking pretty good. These decoys also set up quickly but dont have a motion system. If you could get your hands onto a cheap dozen or two used and flock them and mix them in with your dakotas it would work great.

Final approach last pass lessers are a pretty decent decoys. the paint holds up fairly well and so does the flocking. The decoys look really good also. The metal bases for the motion system dont attach though which is a down fall but the motion system is pretty good for the most part. The decoys are pretty durable and since i got bags for everything when i got these decoys i havent had any problems. the best part about these decoys is they are cheap. I bought mine on sale for 119.99 per six with a six slot bag thrown in. Great value and a good looking filler for the dakotas!

I hope this helps and best of luck with ur decoys purchases. Be sure to watch the multiple hunting classified forums out there you can find some good deals and GET THE BAGS it was the best purchases i ever did. :beer:


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

even consider silhouettes. geese cant see sraight down so they wont see your decs dont have sides. Or what i use are these thing called interlocking 3D canada goose decoys. they have the efect of fullbodies because thay have a piece that sticks trough the middle of them kind of like an airplane. they also have the price of cheap silloettes. I was considering ffd elites or big foots but when I found these i bought 7 dzn for 500 bucks and they fit in my honda crv.


----------

